# computer not showing video



## pshah39 (Mar 21, 2009)

Backstory- I was playing a FPS. After the game i turned off my computer. The next day, i turn it on and nothing shows up on the monitor. I do all that i said below and nothing happens. Fast forward 8 months. I turn on my PC and it works. It seemed there was no problem with it. I use it for about 5 hours and then the screen goes blank. Same problem as before.

My built PC is not showing any video. When I turn it on, it seems like everything should be running fine but there's nothing showing on my monitor. I've checked that monitor on other PCs and it works fine. There are no beeps when i turn it on. There is power going to the MB because the LED turns one and when powered on, the CPU fan turns on. I've looked for burns or bulges on my MB, there's nothing. I've taken the CMOS power cell out for an hour and put it back in to see if that will work, nothing. I've taken out my video card and tried to use the integrated graphics. I've taken out my ram to see if it was that. (i took one 512 out leaving the other one in and turned it on, then did it again with the other). I've unplugged my hardisks and dvd drive and turned it on, nothing. Any Ideas?

Specs:
MB- ASUS P5RD1-V with integrated graphics (ATI Radeon X300 GPU)
corsair 2x512 pc3200
Intel P4
ATI Radeon X850XT
2 Western Digital 160GB drives
Sony DVD burner
2x512 ddr


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

What power supply wattage and brand. The power supply is what Im
leaning toward being the problem.


----------



## pshah39 (Mar 21, 2009)

manic said:


> What power supply wattage and brand. The power supply is what Im
> leaning toward being the problem.


I have a 420W powersupply. It came with the case i bought.


----------



## pshah39 (Mar 21, 2009)

I also took out the power supply and exchanged the 420W with a 320W just to see if it was my power supply. Still nothing


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pull the video card and see if it boots using the integrated video.


----------



## pshah39 (Mar 21, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Pull the video card and see if it boots using the integrated video.


tried it. still nothing


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do have access to a digital volt meter?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html
Check that the power switch is working you can disconnect the front panel header and jump the 2 power on pins by touching them with a small driver or jumper wire momentarily.


----------



## pshah39 (Mar 21, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Do have access to a digital volt meter?
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html
> Check that the power switch is working you can disconnect the front panel header and jump the 2 power on pins by touching them with a small driver or jumper wire momentarily.


I dont have access to a multi meter. I tried taking my power supply out (the 420W) and put it in another computer. That computer works just fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's good but the volt meter is to check the power switch/reset switch and the Power Ok signal from the motherboard to the cpu.

Did you try jumping the power switch pins on the motherboard with the case switch wires disconnected?


----------



## pshah39 (Mar 21, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> That's good but the volt meter is to check the power switch/reset switch and the Power Ok signal from the motherboard to the cpu.
> 
> Did you try jumping the power switch pins on the motherboard with the case switch wires disconnected?


i'm not sure what you mean jump the power switch.


----------



## connor-53 (Mar 15, 2009)

pshah39 said:


> I have a 420W powersupply. It came with the case i bought.


420 watt? If it came with the case, it only runs about 350 watts. You will need a new PSU, seeing how you are running a decent video card, dvd burner, etc.

I would suggest this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

pshah39 said:


> i'm not sure what you mean jump the power switch.


Unplug the case power switch and reset switch(if you have one) jump the 2 pins on the motherboard the power switch connected to for just a second with a small screwdriver or jumper wire.


----------



## pshah39 (Mar 21, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Unplug the case power switch and reset switch(if you have one) jump the 2 pins on the motherboard the power switch connected to for just a second with a small screwdriver or jumper wire.


I did this and it the computer turned on so i'm assuming the power switch works fine. I haven't taken off my cpu fan to check my cpu. What are the chances of that not working?


----------



## pshah39 (Mar 21, 2009)

connor-53 said:


> 420 watt? If it came with the case, it only runs about 350 watts. You will need a new PSU, seeing how you are running a decent video card, dvd burner, etc.
> 
> I would suggest this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
> 
> Good luck, let us know how it goes.


That PSU was working for more than a year and a half. Also, I tried my 420W PSU on another computer and it worked fine. So is it safe to assume that the PSU is working fine?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

pshah39 said:


> I did this and it the computer turned on so i'm assuming the power switch works fine.



It turned on and works now?


----------



## pshah39 (Mar 21, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> It turned on and works now?


Sorry for the confusion. It turns on like it used to but still nothing on the monitor. I still have the same problems stated in the 1st post.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No Video using the onboard or a video card providing you have checked the monitor, video cable, PSU to be known good, make sure the CPU fan heat sink assembly are tight to the cpu and motherboard if they are then I'm thinking motherboard.


----------



## pshah39 (Mar 21, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> No Video using the onboard or a video card providing you have checked the monitor, video cable, PSU to be known good, make sure the CPU fan heat sink assembly are tight to the cpu and motherboard if they are then I'm thinking motherboard.


I'm thinking the motherboard as well. I guess im going to have to buy another MB. Thanks for all the help


----------

